# Otra Vez en Santa Fe Resort.  Opinions Please.



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm doing an Arizona Sedona/Scottsdale trip and we decided to add Santa Fe to the mix and fly into Albuquerque.  I booked two nights in two 2 bedrooms in Orta Vez en Santa Fe resort.  Looks nice enough on the website although it looks a little dated.  That's okay cause it's only 2 nights.  

Paying $200 a night per room.  I'm so used to getting a bargain so it seems high but everything seems high in the city of Santa Fe except for that Hilton Thunder resort around 15 miles away.  

Is it essential to stay in the downtown area?  Is this a good resort for seeing most of the good stuff in Santa Fe?  We really only have one full day and two half days to see the city so thought it might be necessary to stay downtown.  
Any opinions?  Should I look elsewhere?   We're not planning on cooking so really don't need the kitchen but it seems cheaper than doing 4 hotel rooms.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2012)

Chris, we've stayed there twice.  The location is great.  You're not far from the Plaza area, it's an easy walk.  The only thing we didn't like about the place was the charge for wifi.  But they have two computers in the lobby that are free.  We also like that they have coffee and hot water available in the lobby at all times.  We've always stayed doing trades, so not sure how I'd feel if we were paying.  

We've also stayed (paying) at the El Rey Inn which we liked a lot as well.  You can get a 2-bedroom unit with a kitchen, but it is NOT walkable into town.  Not sure what the rates are there right now.

Here's a place that someone recommended.  I don't know anything about it, but you could check it out.  It would not be walkable to the Plaza either.

http://www.thesantafesuites.com/


----------



## Steve (Jun 29, 2012)

In Santa Fe, I think it is really nice to stay downtown within walking distance of the Plaza.  To me, it is definitely worth paying more for.  It's great to be able to wander around in the evening enjoying the sights and sounds without having to worry about parking.  

I have visited Otra Vez en Santa Fe, but I haven't stayed there.  My impression is that it would be okay for a couple of nights, but I wouldn't want to stay there "otra vez".  

Steve


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2012)

Wait, I have to back track on my comments.  I was thinking of Villas de Santa Fe when I made the comment about the walk, the wifi and the coffee and computers in the lobby.

We have stayed at Otra Vez a couple of times as well.  The location is wonderful!  But yes, it is dated.  There are no ammenities, but that never bothered us.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Chris, we've stayed there twice.  The location is great.  You're not far from the Plaza area, it's an easy walk.  The only thing we didn't like about the place was the charge for wifi.  But they have two computers in the lobby that are free.  We also like that they have coffee and hot water available in the lobby at all times.  We've always stayed doing trades, so not sure how I'd feel if we were paying.
> 
> We've also stayed (paying) at the El Rey Inn which we liked a lot as well.  You can get a 2-bedroom unit with a kitchen, but it is NOT walkable into town.  Not sure what the rates are there right now.
> 
> ...



I saw the Santa Fe Suites but it works out to be about the same price doing 4 hotel rooms as doing the two 2 bedroom units.  

How is the area around the TS?  Is it safe to walk at night?  

El Rey looks good but it's about $140 per room so more than what we are paying at $100 per person.  

How is parking in the downtown area?  Is it $40 a day like some cities?  Can you even get parking at all?  The TS said that they have a valet who will help find us parking and it's free.  They also said the wi-fi is free so maybe they changed that.   

I'm sure I'll be fine with Otra Vez but I'm travelling with some picky friends who might not be happy if I don't pick a good place but then again, they don't want to pay alot either.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2012)

Steve said:


> In Santa Fe, I think it is really nice to stay downtown within walking distance of the Plaza.  To me, it is definitely worth paying more for.  It's great to be able to wander around in the evening enjoying the sights and sounds without having to worry about parking.
> 
> I have visited Otra Vez en Santa Fe, but I haven't stayed there.  My impression is that it would be okay for a couple of nights, but I wouldn't want to stay there "otra vez".
> 
> Steve



I was thinking wandering around in the evening would be a good idea too and just in case we drink too much tequila, stumbling around should be safe too.  :hysterical:


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Wait, I have to back track on my comments.  I was thinking of Villas de Santa Fe when I made the comment about the walk, the wifi and the coffee and computers in the lobby.
> 
> We have stayed at Otra Vez a couple of times as well.  The location is wonderful!  But yes, it is dated.  There are no ammenities, but that never bothered us.



Yeah it looks dated, but charming kind of dated.   
I love that eclectic look and all that Mexican tile but you know how my friends can be.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2012)

chriskre said:


> How is the area around the TS?  Is it safe to walk at night?


Definitely safe to walk around at night.  However, most everything on the Plaza closes down very early (shops at least) so most of the time there aren't a lot of people out walking around. 



> How is parking in the downtown area?  Is it $40 a day like some cities?  Can you even get parking at all?  The TS said that they have a valet who will help find us parking and it's free.  They also said the wi-fi is free so maybe they changed that.


I'm assuming by downtown you mean the historic Plaza area.    We've been told that most people tend to think of the Plaza as downtown, but it's really not.  Anyway, most of the parking in that area is pay. However, there is a lot at Otra Vez that is free for guests.  It's small, but we usually were able to get a spot.  There is a pay garage across the street.  And I've never seen a valet at Otra Vez, just an old guy who is the night manager.  About the wifi, I was thinking about Villas de Santa Fe.  Wifi is free at Otra Vez.



> I'm sure I'll be fine with Otra Vez but I'm travelling with some picky friends who might not be happy if I don't pick a good place but then again, they don't want to pay alot either.


Just keep telling the "location, location, location".


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Yeah it looks dated, but charming kind of dated.
> I love that eclectic look and all that Mexican tile but you know how my friends can be.



And not just dated, but in some cases shabby.  But, we really like it there, mostly for the location.

If you go to my Facebook page and look at the albums, you can find some pictured of Otra Vez in November 2010 and November 2011.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Definitely safe to walk around at night.  However, most everything on the Plaza closes down very early (shops at least) so most of the time there aren't a lot of people out walking around.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming by downtown you mean the historic Plaza area.    We've been told that most people tend to think of the Plaza as downtown, but it's really not.  Anyway, most of the parking in that area is pay. However, there is a lot at Otra Vez that is free for guests.  It's small, but we usually were able to get a spot.  There is a pay garage across the street.  And I've never seen a valet at Otra Vez, just an old guy who is the night manager.  About the wifi, I was thinking about Villas de Santa Fe.  Wifi is free at Otra Vez.
> ...



So how early do things close down?  We were hoping to at least be able to go to a bar and have a margarita.   

It's not like Jensen beach shut down where every is closed by 9pm is it?   

Anyway, that's kind of why I thought staying at the Thunder resort might be better cause after touring we could hang out at the casino and bar and have something to do at night.  Of course we could always make our own party in the courtyard of the TS.  We're only gonna be there for 2 nights so if we get loud they won't kick us out cause we'll be gone before they know it.   

And yeah, I'm definitely selling this place on , location, location, location and so far it's working but they want me to try and Priceline something else.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 29, 2012)

Luanne said:


> And not just dated, but in some cases shabby.  But, we really like it there, mostly for the location.
> 
> If you go to my Facebook page and look at the albums, you can find some pictured of Otra Vez in November 2010 and November 2011.



Thanks, I'll check out your FB page.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2012)

chriskre said:


> So how early do things close down?  We were hoping to at least be able to go to a bar and have a margarita.
> 
> It's not like Jensen beach shut down where every is closed by 9pm is it?
> 
> ...



Restaurants and bars are open later.  It's just the stores that close, many of them by 6:00 p.m.

Don't know Jensen Beach.

I have no idea what kind of place you'd even get on Priceline.  I told dh you were getting Otra Vez for $200/night and he thought that was a very good price.  Check out some of the hotels in the plaza area and see what a hotel room is going for.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 30, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Restaurants and bars are open later.  It's just the stores that close, many of them by 6:00 p.m.
> 
> Don't know Jensen Beach.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of place you'd even get on Priceline.  I told dh you were getting Otra Vez for $200/night and he thought that was a very good price.  Check out some of the hotels in the plaza area and see what a hotel room is going for.



I did that's why I opted for the 2 bedrooms units.  I guess we'll keep it for now unless of course something better comes along.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2012)

chriskre said:


> I did that's why I opted for the 2 bedrooms units.  I guess we'll keep it for now unless of course something better comes along.



Wherever you stay you should have a great time!


----------

